# PG600 - freezing & thawing



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

i just couldnt stand the idea of wasting all that pg600 from some breedings in January so i used red top tubes and portioned it out and froze several doses. kept in the deep freeze rather than fridge freezer.

gonna be using some this next week - the grand experiment 

any ideas/opinions on thawing methods? efficacy at different temperatures? 

i guess i am thinking it is normally used at room temp, so i should thaw and allow to warm up a bit before injecting? yet not go over an hour or so?

also, any opinion on how long it's good in the freezer? this has been since last week of January. but also hoping to do some early (June/July) breedings as well. if this works and i can breed year round without spending a fortune . . .


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I will look forward to what you say about using frozen thawed PG600. I, too, had the big bottle that I froze individual doses from (I just froze them in the syringes). I think they are now offering the smaller bottles again.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd let it thaw in the fridge, they say it has to be used immediately after mixing, and it stays in the fridge, so I'd let it thaw in there and stay cool, without risking over heating it. I was told to shake it very well before using it if you freeze it (AI tech said so)

I froze about 20 doses in December, left them in drawn up syringes, in the freezer (it's at 0°, so I figure it'd be ok.) I did wonder if you froze it in a semen tank immediately after it was mixed if it would work a long time after it was froze, never tested it though. Maybe someone with a tank could test my wacky idea? 

I'll be eager to hear if it works for you!  I'm going to try some out of season breeding (Halloween to New Years kids) with the Alpines this year and see how that works. They don't come in until October these days...


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Update - so I did thaw it in the fridge and then warmed it in my hand for a few minutes before injecting. The doe (yearling) definitely came into heat and was receptive. Very confident she is bred so will wait for a month to confirm with blood test. That confirmation and live kids the 4th of September will be the final answer as to its efficacy.

If she confirms pregnant, I will be doing this again end of June with a mature doe so will get a chance to also test the longevity of the PG600 in the freezer. I have four more doses set aside to continue to play with.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Did she settle?


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

sent my blood draw in yesterday so will know by next Wednesday. but I am confident - she never recycled (and my other unbred doe did), as well as she has been doing that "lazy" routine that all my girls do their first few weeks of being pg. then they act more normal until the end of their pregnancy.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

So, what's the news?


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Pregnant! Due 9/4 - a first freshener - will be 17.5 months old then.

My friend who tried two does at same time did NOT get positive results. 

So ??? Interpret it how you will - for me it is worth the try considering the cost of the pg600 and the fact I like breeding year-round.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Well that's cool she settled for you!  

Hmm, worth trying anyway, I mean, what else am I gonna do with so many frozen doses?


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

I CIDR'd two does today, and will be testing out some 7 month old frozen pg600 in 21 days. I should have two sets of kids due on December 7th if it works for me. We'll see! One doe is the Alpine in my avatar, the other is a FB Boer doe who is almost 8 year old and has only ever had 2 kiddings. Fingers crossed they settle and I get live DOE kids!


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Cool! I am doing another doe in a few weeks as well - taking her on a small trip (4 hrs) for her date. Let us know if your does settle. It would be great if this works consistently and folks could purchase and not waste the pg600.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

I was thinking if the pg600 dosn't work, horseprerace sells factrel now, which is basically the same thing as cystorellin, it would make them ovulate like the pg600, but you can just keep the bottle in the fridge the until it's gone. Something to think about anyway. The cost is the same, but you get about 10 doses from it.

BUT if the frozen pg does work for me, I will be using it year round with my boers since they never ever cycle at any part of the year.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I froze some in a syringe but most of it leaked out as it froze. I like the idea of the red top tubes - I will try that next time


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

That's odd Tim. I froze in syringes and they didn't leak. Hmm.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

I froze mine with an extra 2cc of air in it, for it to have room as it expanded from freezing. I put all mine in a ziplock bag and stood them upright while they froze as well. No leaking


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

So my alpine is definitely in heat today and is receptive.  Fingers crossed! 
I used the 21 day CIDR and PG600 on day 19 protocol. 

The boer still is showing no signs of heat. If she doesn't kid by May of 2015 she'll be put down, she's just not worth it.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exciting to hear some good results on frozen PG600. I have CIDR's in 3 does right now and just bought PG600... Hopefully the remaining portion that I freeze will be good for later use...

Little Bits, what dosing do you use on Factrel and how do you use it in CIDR protocol? I can get Cystorelin from my vet too without issue.. Dosing on Factrel & Cystorelin the same?


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I have used both frozen and just mixed up PG600. I've had both experiences with both....I've had some does settle and some not using the frozen then thawed stuff and had some does settle and some not using it freshly mixed. I have decided not to use the CIDRs and PG600 this year due to the headaches it caused last year/kidding season this year


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

What headaches did it cause for you Amy?


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Totally forgot about this thread. The Alpine doe was just tested and she came back negative. She acted like she was in heat on the 8th of October (90 days post breeding from the pg600), but other things told me it was like a false heat. I think she has a false pregnancy. She's huge, bigger right now than she was when she was due last time, but the test was neg.


----------

